# Free iPod Shuffle/Nano TDCanada Trust



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Not sure if this was raised in a thread yet, but it's promotion season at TD again!

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/accounts/ipod/

The 1gb Nano is not entirely free as the credit card has a $99 annual fee. But I suppose you can cancel after a year.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

mmmmmm free stuff


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Blain_132 said:


> mmmmmm free stuff


Correction, mmmmmm "free" stuff.

Mind you I'm with TD Canada Trust


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Mind you I'm with TD Canada Trust


Yes, unfortunately, if you're already with them, you can't "upgrade" and get a free Nano by applying for a credit card.
Kind of sucks and might piss of some of their long time customers...but I suppose it's more about a strategy to switch customers.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's the last thing I need another credit card lol. I got my iPod Shuffle last year which convenient came last year two days after I switched to TD Canada Trust. Since I did not do the EasySwitch thing yet, I told them I wanted to go ahead with the EasySwitch program and got my iPod Shuffle haha.

BTW to qualify you must switch over a minimum of either two pre-authorized payments (monthly I believe, car insurance, utilities, credit cards, etc.) or one automatic payroll deposit, and I think they also need to close your other bank account. It's actually quite easy since they do it all for you.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Pssshhh! iPod Shuffle! You're better off jkust staying at your current bank!


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Do the VISAs that you need to sign up for carry a monthy/annual fee?


----------

